# quadrant scores



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

I read a lot of stuff about different roms. It seems that at the end of the day the speed and battery life are people's main concern. And there is always someone throwing around a quadrant score.

I have observed that the only difference in performance between cm7 or cm based roms and run of the mill gb roms (as scored by quadrant) is the lack of lag in the database writes.

So is it really a good comparison or "apples and oranges"? 
I already lean towards the latter but am interested in what you all have to say.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm well..i was on liberty for awhile never ran a quadrant. and then moved to cm7. and also have never run a quadrant....while i can seriously say that cm7 is faster for me. battery life is deff worse on cm7 than it is on liberty. so if u need battery life go liberty and if u need speed go cm7...i honestly always have a charger around me so i dont need to worry about the battery issue. but others will tell u differently.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> hmm well..i was on liberty for awhile never ran a quadrant. and then moved to cm7. and also have never run a quadrant....while i can seriously say that cm7 is faster for me. battery life is deff worse on cm7 than it is on liberty. so if u need battery life go liberty and if u need speed go cm7...i honestly always have a charger around me so i dont need to worry about the battery issue. but others will tell u differently.


I love to cruise the forums and read about everybody telling each other differently. Lol


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Quadrant scores mean absolutely nothing. I can get over 3000 with my Droid X. They are only a form of benchmarking. Use what you like. Don't worry about a number associated with it.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> Quadrant scores mean absolutely nothing. I can get over 3000 with my Droid X. They are only a form of benchmarking. Use what you like. Don't worry about a number associated with it.


+1

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> Quadrant scores mean absolutely nothing. I can get over 3000 with my Droid X. They are only a form of benchmarking. Use what you like. Don't worry about a number associated with it.


+2
preach.
lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> +2
> preach.
> lol


ill keep it going +3


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

if you are on apex you can use the terminal emulator to spoof the quadrant score with the code power overwhelming in terminal emulator


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ill keep it going +3


keeping it going more +4


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

"VoidedSaint said:


> if you are on apex you can use the terminal emulator to spoof the quadrant score with the code power overwhelming in terminal emulator


Eh, that just reduces the db read/write time as far as I can tell.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

But, it serves as proof that Quadrant is unreliable and can easily be "fooled" by cheats and such.
On a side note, VoidedSaint, good to see you over here! Welcome. I recognize you from AndroidForums.com


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

+165496874321685984996549654


----------

